# Kegerators Perth



## brend0n (25/11/12)

hi all, i intend to buy a kegerater this week and come across two companies so far,of course brew mart in ossy park and a company called beveragehq ossy park also. i intend to spend 1500 TOPS (wife would kill me if i spent more i think) but im worried about buying a peice of crap that i cant get spares for

Advice badly neeeded before i buy. Id like one that holds two/three 19 lt kegs, 2 taps.

any help?
cheers


----------



## Diesel80 (25/11/12)

brend0n said:


> hi all, i intend to buy a kegerater this week and come across two companies so far,of course brew mart in ossy park and a company called beveragehq ossy park also. i intend to spend 1500 TOPS (wife would kill me if i spent more i think) but im worried about buying a peice of crap that i cant get spares for
> 
> Advice badly neeeded before i buy. Id like one that holds two/three 19 lt kegs, 2 taps.
> 
> ...




Osbourne park is Brewcraft i think.

Brewmart (they are in bassendean) and as i understand it are the suppliers to most HBS in Perth. They have a small retail section at the front of their premises and out the back are pallet racks of HB goodness. Upstairs is a kegerator parking lot. F*cking near a hundred of the things up there last i looked, they must distribute to other HBS in perth and would not suprise me if that included Brewcraft.

You will easy get change from that amount. fistfulls of change. If you build your own, you will get two fistfulls of change back, however absolutely nothing wrong with the ready mades. I will probably swap my keezer for one when it dies. Lifting kegs in and out of a keezer gets old fast, but they hold so many kegs... trade off i guess.

Complete system at brewmart here http://www.brewmart.com.au/brewmart-shop/c...D=196&CLN=1
It states this includes everything needed to pour first beer, the pdf at that link mentions regs, gas bottles etc. Not sure how many kegs are included and if they are new or refurbed, but it looks like it may suit you.

The one at brewcraft comes with brand new corny kegs, but doesnt mention gas bottle. Does include a reg though, has 2 taps.
http://www.westbrew.com.au/showProduct/Keg...gerators/440275

I reckon they are the same fridge, just with different dispensing systems in them. Others may have more useful information.

The other alternative is to make your own. Gas bottle and dispensing system would be about $450, and the fridge would be anywhere from free to brand new. My chest freezer was $80 and i spent $80 more on parts to run it as a fridge and build the collar, so about $610 all up to get kegging. Others have done it cheaper / dearer, the permutations are near endless.

I have just started speccing up a portable keg setup....

Think of that $1500 as a ball park lumpsum slush fund that in time you will far exceed. No such thing as cheap beer when homebrewing. Still adds up when all the toys are factored in 

Cheers,

D80


----------



## Bizier (25/11/12)

I am predisposed to placing myself in situations I later regret, but I would definitely go the build option and make sure to get good components. Just watch what you do to a fridge with a drill though.


----------



## brend0n (25/11/12)

Cheers for that, these seem to be everywhere in all hb shops, ur probably eight in the fact they supply all of perth, will pop out tomorrow and pick one up I think.


----------



## Hostage_85 (8/8/16)

Thread Bump.
Did you have any luck with your Keggerator now that its been 4 years on?
I'm looking at getting the new series 4. Was going to call into Brewmart Maddington on the weekend and have a proper look.

Cheers.


----------



## Frothy1 (8/8/16)

Check out Andrew www.bulkbrewingsupplies.com.au

Keggerator System (2 xstainless steel intertap, all beer lines, clamps, connectors, regulator, 2.6kg co2 bottle, drip tray, font fan, and 2 x genuine cornelius serviced kegs) for $990


----------



## Hostage_85 (8/8/16)

Might give that a look in... Cheers mate.


----------



## pnorkle (8/8/16)

Thanks for bumping this thread Hostage_85. As a result, I've also contacted Andrew @ BulkBrewingSupplies with the intent of purchasing a Kegerator. That price that Frothy1 quoted looks like a bargain, although I'm hoping they can do me one w/out kegs/gas/reg.


----------



## Hostage_85 (8/8/16)

haha no worries glad to help.

I've just sent Andrew an email as well.


----------



## Frothy1 (8/8/16)

He had Citra last week.

I think he bought 500kg of it.... Not a typo, 500kg


----------



## pnorkle (8/8/16)

Maybe he's going to be doing a double batch this weekend... :beerbang:


----------

